

The cows connected to the internet - stehat
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/technology-23932259

======
pjc50
Note that all cows (and some other farm animals) in the EU are already subject
to legally-mandated "inventory tracking", of movements between farms. This is
for epidemic control purposes following the last outbreak of foot-and-mouth
disease.

I knew someone who did a PhD on analysis of the cattle movements database..

------
ChuckMcM
Now you just need to create a twitter account for these cows. They could tweet
things like "Nice hay today!" or "Feeling a bit gassy, going to lie down." the
kinds of things Cows might tweet if they tweeted.

